# any men here have a vasectomy?



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I got one in December, Why? well we have three kids and we are in our late 30's, been married 11 years (together 18), we discussed about having another child then decided we were done with children, that we were ready to live with what we have and just continue to grow as a family of five.

So the big decision came to what to do? I decided it was in our best interest that I get a vasectomy. It was a simple 15 minute operation and basically there was little change in my sexual behavior. Your body just absorbs the sperm.

Now my sex drive is higher then most men, (I think) Yes it is the standard sex constantly as they say, but as you know after 18 years with the same person....well my wife can't walk past me without me trying something....how often is it this way? when I don't grab her in some sort of way, or try to kiss her somewhere on her body, she asks me what is wrong. Yes it is that often.

But now that I had my vasectomy I feel my libido is starting to slip. I imagine it is just mentally and I have zero problem getting aroused on the slightest tease from my wife.

Just wondering if any other men here had one and felt a dip in their sexual desires? 

On a side not if you are debating on doing this procedure I highly recommend it.....it's easy and barely any pain, after 2 weeks I was fine.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Had mine done 10 years ago and didn’t notice any change in libido either way. I’d suspect your slip, if there is one, is related to a reduction in testosterone which usually starts somewhere in our thirties. I agree for any of you out there debating to have it done, if it goes well it’s not a big deal. Two weeks recovery seems long. The minor discomfort was gone in just a couple of days for me.


----------



## Norm09 (Mar 30, 2008)

GA, I haven't been cut yet and was planning on doing it this past winter, but couldn't do it. We have two kids, in our late 30's. I've noticed a drop in my libido over the last 3yrs or so, but it could also be that I'm used to getting it once a week at most. 

Age might have something to do with it, GA. I don't know.


----------



## Immortalone (Mar 5, 2008)

going on 20 years since I had mine done. You do have a drop in sexual urges as you get older but if you are open enough to see this then you can do things to spice things up. Bad thing about being with some one so long is you get into a rut and that can kill a sex drive more then anything else.


----------



## ghstrdr57 (Apr 25, 2008)

I had mine about 9+ years ago. I never felt a dip in libido (after the initial recovery) and still don't. I don't think a vasectomy affects libido at all. Other physical factors as we age do though.


----------



## qq49h (Mar 16, 2008)

Got mine last year. Best thing I ever did. Had it done on Friday and went to work Monday.


----------



## samiam7 (Nov 11, 2010)

I had mine done 2 yrs ago and have noticed any change. It has actually helped improve our sex life as I can easily have it without searching for a condom etc. 
Lately my wife thinks my sex drive has increased. I am 45 and she is 42.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Had mine about 7 years ago and noticed no immediate changes either way.

Good luck.


----------



## takris (Sep 22, 2010)

Had mine at a young age and noticed nothing but improvements. I work out with weights to avoid the drop in sex drive/testosterone that many guys find in the thirties. The large muscle exercises, like squats, are best according to studies.

By the way, I had lower abdominal surgery as a child because I was born with a slight hernia. Vasectomies are not a good thing for you if this is the case. Never felt such pain.


----------

